# Oil cooler kit for 2.0TFSI?



## mheins (Jun 16, 2007)

I've been looking (unsuccessfully) for an oil cooler kit for my 2006 MkV 2.0T FSI, but I can only find universal kits. Does anyone know of any kits specific to this engine, or does anyone have actual experience fitting a universal kit to this engine? Thanks.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Oil cooler kit for 2.0TFSI? (mheins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mheins* »_I've been looking (unsuccessfully) for an oil cooler kit for my 2006 MkV 2.0T FSI, but I can only find universal kits. Does anyone know of any kits specific to this engine, or does anyone have actual experience fitting a universal kit to this engine? Thanks.


willing to lose the oil filter housing?


----------



## mheins (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Oil cooler kit for 2.0TFSI? (Issam Abed)*

Yes, I don't see why not.


----------



## MetalSiren (Nov 4, 2008)

HKS makes an oil cooler kit for our car
http://www.hks-power.co.jp/for....html


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (MetalSiren)*

Is there any way to install a universal Mocal oil cooler?????????
Nobody has build a f**** adapter ??











_Modified by Hendrik at 1:48 PM 5-28-2009_


----------



## Solgryn (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (Hendrik)*

Who needs an external oil cooler?








The water/oil cooler from the factory is a very efficient unit!
VW isn't that stupid!


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (Solgryn)*

i guess you didn't notice his setup


----------



## Solgryn (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

And because he now uses APR Stage 3, you then have a need for an external oil cooler?


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (Solgryn)*

The stock oilcooing system is not bad, but it is not waaay efficient.
I fastly get oil temps up to 110 degrees!
On a BT Setup especially for track use, I think it is needed.
Also "German Autobahn" provokes high oil temps








btw, it wasn´t the question who needs, I asked who knows how!
...


----------



## Solgryn (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (Hendrik)*

110 degrees celcius is far away from being critical!
Consider the temperatures at the pistons! There the oil must cope with temp. in the region of about 300 degrees celcius when the engine is really hard driven!
Who in this Forum with a BT setup has an externaly mounted oil cooler? I have not found any!








I have also driven on the german autobahn many times! Even with a 300 HP Leon Cupra 1P I can't get much over 115 C!








And who makes an external oil cooler you must find that out by your self!


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (Solgryn)*

Yes, 110 is not critical. But 110 is oil temp for stock engines already!
I really don´t refer to any other setup on vortex,...don´t guess me wrong: There are several great setups and nobody has an oil cooler. But the high hp. cars on vortex are build for us roads or quarter mile events. Anybody tested his car on a race track for about 2 hours ?
I already have a 19 Mocal oil cooler an now i need help to find an adapter. I not considerd that we have different oilfilters








Due to our autobahn...don´t guess me wrong. Its not a race event for me to drive there. Most of the time I drive maybe 90 miles an hour because I do 700 miles a week







Not with my mkv but... it wasn´t a good comparison! Sorry.







Just a sign of possible long term use and high oil temps.
Regards, Hendrik
...Still need advice


----------



## Solgryn (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: (Hendrik)*

I would'n use time on mounting an external oil cooler unless practice shows that the oil temps can't be kept under 150 C!
And of cause you also need good engine oil! 100% synthetic?
But if you feel you need one then do it!








Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Kindly
Peter


_Modified by Solgryn at 6:11 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I make aluminium adapter plates for the 2.0TFSI engines,
already finished&tested 5 adapterplates @ Seat Supercoppa race cars for Dutch supercar challenge and for 3 Golf 5 GTI's, 2 Seat Leon 310 and a few Golf2/corrado with 2.0TSFI engines in. also a DSG cooler kit will made upcoming months.

here is a pic.









OIL in&out are M20x1.5 (metric thread) 

If I can help you with this adapter plate, feel free to email me @ [email protected]

I am going to make a few pics mounted on @ S3 2.0TFSI tonight.


----------



## avgwarhawk (Aug 10, 2009)

> VW isn't that stupid!


This is debateble.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Interesting...

Do you have any complete kits to show ?


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

INA make one kit plug&play.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

CLestat said:


> INA make one kit plug&play.


Except the INA solution gets rid of the crankcase oil separator. 

This one looks pretty nice as it is merely an adapter which replaces the water-to-oil cooler.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

CLestat said:


> INA make one kit plug&play.


They do ?


----------



## CLestat (Nov 15, 2007)

GolfRS said:


> They do ?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-housing-amp-Mocal-Oil-Cooler-Conversion-Kit


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

I love my Ina oil cooler. I really see oil temps drop after I've been beating on it for a while as well as daily driving. The install is very easy as well.


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Do you have any complete kits to show ?


Yeah, No problem.

Pics coming in a few hours mounted on a Seat leon supercoppa and a Golf 5 GTI.

both showing great results in dropping temparture. 

So it's useable on street or race.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Timcorrado said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I make aluminium adapter plates for the 2.0TFSI engines,
> already finished&tested 5 adapterplates @ Seat Supercoppa race cars for Dutch supercar challenge and for 3 Golf 5 GTI's, 2 Seat Leon 310 and a few Golf2/corrado with 2.0TSFI engines in. *also a DSG cooler kit will made upcoming months.*here is a pic.
> ...


Interested in the DSG cooler for my mk5 R32T


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Interested in the DSG cooler for my mk5 R32T



Still testing with the dsg cooler, but I will contact you when is ready.

Facebook is big in the US right?

I have a few pics of my work in a album there.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100000773303689

I keep the album updated with new pics of parts etc


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Timcorrado said:


> Still testing with the dsg cooler, but I will contact you when is ready.
> 
> Facebook is big in the US right?
> 
> ...


Those parts look real nice good job.:thumbup:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

IMAN973 said:


> I love my Ina oil cooler. I really see oil temps drop after I've been beating on it for a while as well as daily driving. The install is very easy as well.


any logs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

IMAN, on 10/26 you wrote this...



IMAN973 said:


> Heres some of the first install pics. I didnt fab the oil cooler shroud yet because i still need the rad support off for the other thing im building


Friday you messaged Frankie on facebook and said if your car is running by the dyno day 1/30/11 you will crack his ass on the dyno.

This is what you wrote today..


IMAN973 said:


> I love my Ina oil cooler. I really see oil temps drop after I've been beating on it for a while as well as daily driving. The install is very easy as well.


When did the testing happen?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Timcorrado said:


> I have a few pics of my work in a album there.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100000773303689


I do not think it is very professional to copy ones parts.

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...76851521_100000773303689_303566_6003097_n.jpg











Timcorrado said:


> I am going to make a few pics mounted on @ S3 2.0TFSI tonight.


 Nice kit except you still retain the plastic oil filter housing. A component that we change VERY regularly due to cracking or component fatigue.Countless people here have suffered the same fate.
I made the same plate as what you are offering back in 2007 and decided to scrap it in order for me to use the 1.8T housing.Good luck though:thumbup:



crew219 said:


> Except the INA solution gets rid of the crankcase oil separator.


The crankcase oil separator is very much there and infact is much better for running a catch can.
We have provisions for 10-AN fittings and have sold over 18 kits worldwide now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I have heard these rumors over and over of people breaking their oil filter housing...I just want to share a little data over the last 24 months i have collected

Here are my BPY oil filter sales over the last 24 months









Here is how many oil filters housings i have sold because they were damaged while doing an oil change









Oil filter housing just a phantom problem? Or is someone else doing more oil changes a month than us and having more issues with them?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oil filter housing just a phantom problem? Or is someone else doing more oil changes a month than us and having more issues with them?


The correct part # in question is: *06D115408B*

ECS even has them on the website for $75.30 and this in the product description....









"Holds the oil filter to the block, commonly broken from over tightening."

When it is -10*C out what may seem like "loose" to you is actually very tight.Common mistake with alot of people....do an ETKA search and see how many of these you sold.

I will grab some images of the cracked units I have kept for illustration purposes. Both Alex & Issac have cracked theres hence the decision to convert to the aluminum unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok now we are getting somewhere, so you are talking about the cup that holds the oil filter into the oil filter housing not to the block as stated above.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I have sold 8 of those cups, 1 to a retail customer, 2 to another dealer and 5 in my own shop. Look how many oil changes i have done in my shop in the same amount of time and look at the failure rate. 



Issam Abed said:


> I do not think it is very professional to copy ones parts.


Didn't you once tell me that your adapter was a 100% copy of the VWMS unit?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Ok now we are getting somewhere, so you are talking about the cup that holds the oil filter into the oil filter housing not to the block as stated above.


Ye I am not talking about the actual plastic housing. Nothing there that could break or crack unless the threads get fubered which is highly unlikely...

Have you bolted up the kit I sent you yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> The correct part # in question is: *06D115408B*
> 
> ECS even has them on the website for $75.30 and this in the product description....
> [
> ...





IMAN973 said:


> A lot of people do over tighten the housing and crack it. My old motto is if it breaks upgrade it to something better so it doesnt break again. And in this case this is the upgrade so you dont have to worry about cracking it. *Personally i have never cracked it *but i know a lot of people who have.


Why doesn't anything ever add up? This is a technical forum not story time. I have presented data from a 24 month test of oil changes to oil filter housing adapter failures and their doesn't appear to be much of a failure rate.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Ye I am not talking about the actual plastic housing. Nothing there that could break or crack unless the threads get fubered which is highly unlikely...
> 
> Have you bolted up the kit I sent you yet?


No because personally i don't like the design of the 1 o-ring for a coolant line and no supplied gasket for the rest of the adapter. If you want it i will be more than happy to mail it back.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't you once tell me that your adapter was a 100% copy of the VWMS unit?


Jeff,
Where would I have gotten a VWMS unit to copy it ? VWMS used plastic housings not Aluminum units. The only company I am aware of that used an aluminum housing in a race application was AMD Essex on there race cup GTI.



[email protected] said:


> No because personally i don't like the design of the 1 o-ring for a coolant line and no supplied gasket for the rest of the adapter. If you want it i will be more than happy to mail it back.


1. The o-ring is standard spec for sealing the plate to the block. Volkswagen uses silicone to seal mating surfaces between housings and gaskets...not even o-rings.
2. The gasket you could have sourced no?

Send it to Isaac and he will hold onto it for me.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Jeff,
> Where would I have gotten a VWMS unit to copy it ? VWMS used plastic housings not Aluminum units. The only company I am aware of that used an aluminum housing in a race application was AMD Essex on there race cup GTI.
> 
> 
> ...


I know you told me it was a copy, i will search in all my old emails if you want me to.

I will gladly put it in Issacs hands at the dyno day, no need to get your pantys in a bunch i was only supplying technical data for this technical thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2010)

Guys,

This is the complete Seat Leon supercopa brochure! guess what, the complete oilcooler kit is in it and it is in stock! Delivery by ups in 48 hours to the US.

http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/242...-v2-pdf-december-6-2010-11-38-pm-2-3-meg?da=y

cheers


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Link doesn't work,needs login...

Nice 1st post btw.......(what is xt ? )


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

GolfRS said:


> Link doesn't work,needs login...
> 
> Nice 1st post btw.......(what is xt ? )


 xtreme-tuning.nl


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is the complete Seat Leon supercopa brochure! guess what, the complete oilcooler kit is in it and it is in stock! Delivery by ups in 48 hours to the US.
> 
> ...


No thermostatic switch?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2010)

GolfRS said:


> Link doesn't work,needs login...
> 
> Nice 1st post btw.......(what is xt ? )



http://www.keepandshare.com/doc/242...-v2-pdf-december-6-2010-11-38-pm-2-3-meg?da=y

my fault!! sorry! Now it works!!

Xtreme Tuning is a dutch tuning company specialized in VAG tuning. We developed the parts in the supercopa brochure.
We are now working on some other high performance TFSI stuff. Like our own hpfp with the oem quality and 140 bars of fuel pressure.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2010)

crew219 said:


> No thermostatic switch?


For a racecar a thermostatic switch will not bring you something extra. If you guys would like to have a version with the switch in it we also have it butt normally we never use it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I know you told me it was a copy, i will search in all my old emails if you want me to.
> 
> I will gladly put it in Issacs hands at the dyno day, no need to get your pantys in a bunch i was only supplying technical data for this technical thread.


Where is the technical data...sounds like you want to argue to me bro or maybe its the internet.
Whatever the case , it is an adapter plate Jeff....not much to copy.
Sit down, CMM points and draw the part up.




[email protected] said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is the complete Seat Leon supercopa brochure! guess what, the complete oilcooler kit is in it and it is in stock! Delivery by ups in 48 hours to the US.
> 
> ...


No different than the HKS kit....you still end up using the OEM filter housing and as stated there is no provision for a thermostatic plate which is needed on 99.99% of the vehicles in here.

Our kit > All others


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> I do not think it is very professional to copy ones parts.
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...76851521_100000773303689_303566_6003097_n.jpg
> 
> ...




I feel a bit of an annoying reply.

If you take a good look, the sensor housing is not copied, we have made a block that;s filling out the sensorblock 25mm away from the engine to fit exactly were we want too...
So I'd like to repeat I'm not copy products or soever.

How come that the plastic piping got broken? We have never got one damaged, even not on high performance race engines. For me the problem is new....

I have seen your website, I looks nice and the products you are making looks great, hope we can respect eachothers work...


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Guys,
> 
> This is the complete Seat Leon supercopa brochure! guess what, the complete oilcooler kit is in it and it is in stock! Delivery by ups in 48 hours to the US.
> 
> ...


Chris,

I Heard you are the new guy @ xtreme tuning.
please make sure you are aware of the current situation about the oil cooler plate etc,
then u know I made the plate, only xtreme tuning messes up business. that is the reason we do not deliver any parts of soever anymore.










PM"s and emails awnsered.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2010)

Timcorrado said:


> Chris,
> 
> I Heard you are the new guy @ xtreme tuning.
> please make sure you are aware of the current situation about the oil cooler plate etc,
> ...


From what i have heard you indeed made the plate but you stole the design for your own profit. But that's not my problem. If you want to talk out this thing/problem come by the shop or mail me i believe this isn't the right place.

Cheers the XT newbie


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> IMAN, on 10/26 you wrote this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again Jeff your talking about things you have no first hand knowledge of. Its none of your 
business what and how i build my car but since you brought it up, i build my car in stages. While 
testing out my new low pressure system i did have the car on the road. I took it off again to do 
my aux fuel system which is what im trying to get done and tuned in time. Also i did install a kit 
on a customers car and i saw the same results.

I never said id "crack that ass" to frankie, he said that to me.









Its funny you guys got all butt hurt after i said your dyno reads high. I couldnt care less about 
you or what you do. I was making a point that i have been on a lot of dynos and a dynojet will 
read higher then a mustang. I didnt say anything about ffe or their cars, i said dyno :laugh:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Why doesn't anything ever add up? This is a technical forum not story time. I have presented data from a 24 month test of oil changes to oil filter housing adapter failures and their doesn't appear to be much of a failure rate.


Just because i never cracked mine doesnt mean i havent had a customer come in with a cracked one that i had to replace. O god this is funny. If you want to argue bring real data and facts. If i wanted to i can easily look up how you praised Issam for all the parts he sent you. Now you forget everything he ever did for you because now pete sends you 2 sets of internals for free. You will rep who and whatever as long as they give you free parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

If you and Issam will do "whatever it takes to prove a point" and you settle stuff at E-town i am calling you out for a race at E-town. Put your money where your mouth is i will run you for $5k this spring no problem...You have no Idea what me, FFE or Frankie build. Frankies car was built on a very very tight budget, frankie made over 600 crank on under $3k... Why don't you pm or email me so we can keep this out of someones technical thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

IMAN973 said:


> Just because i never cracked mine doesnt mean i havent had a customer come in with a cracked one that i had to replace. O god this is funny. If you want to argue bring real data and facts. If i wanted to i can easily look up how you praised Issam for all the parts he sent you. Now you forget everything he ever did for you because now pete sends you 2 sets of internals for free. You will rep who and whatever as long as they give you free parts.


First off Issam never gave me anything for free but this terrible oil filter brackets adapter, My problem with Issam started over 2 years ago when i gave him $500 to start making a FSI intake mani...I got the run around for over a year before i got a lower intake mani casting (the first ones in North America) in exchange to call it even...

IE has never handed me anything for Free, I did a buy in with IE and got my buy in discount to retail their parts. :thumbup:


----------



## Timcorrado (Sep 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> From what i have heard you indeed made the plate but you stole the design for your own profit. But that's not my problem. If you want to talk out this thing/problem come by the shop or mail me i believe this isn't the right place.
> 
> Cheers the XT newbie


bull**** and u know... 

we are not coming to the shop again, alot and alot of people are done with Xtreme tuning, we are finished with that chapter.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> First off Issam never gave me anything for free but this terrible oil filter brackets adapter, My problem with Issam started over 2 years ago when i gave him $500 to start making a FSI intake mani...I got the run around for over a year before i got a lower intake mani casting (the first ones in North America) in exchange to call it even...
> 
> IE has never handed me anything for Free, I did a buy in with IE and got my buy in discount to retail their parts. :thumbup:


I would get into this on a public forum but that would be unprofessional. Whatever beef you have with Isaac should end here and I was unaware of any "problems" you had with me until this post but thank you Jeff for coming clean.:thumbup:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> If you and Issam will do "whatever it takes to prove a point" and you settle stuff at E-town i am calling you out for a race at E-town. Put your money where your mouth is i will run you for $5k this spring no problem...You have no Idea what me, FFE or Frankie build. Frankies car was built on a very very tight budget, frankie made over 600 crank on under $3k... Why don't you pm or email me so we can keep this out of someones technical thread.


So you want to call me out while im running a motor you couldn't figure out so you gave up on it and you are now using a far more simpler one? How long has the 1.8t been out? 10-15 yrs? And the fsi, 5 years? Im not on motec, im on stock med9. You must be nuts with that callout. Im flattered I really am but let me rebuild and redesign my setup as many times as ffe and develope 10 yrs of parts and maybe then this motor will be on that same level.

What's great is all I need is 675 and there's a new world record. That's my goal at this point, to keep this dead engine moving forward, not taking on 1000 hp full race prepped cars. Sorry you don't have an fsi anymore I would have liked the rivalry


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

IMAN973 said:


> So you want to call me out while im running a motor you couldn't figure out so you gave up on it and you are now using a far more simpler one? How long has the 1.8t been out? 10-15 yrs? And the fsi, 5 years? Im not on motec, im on stock med9. You must be nuts with that callout. Im flattered I really am but let me rebuild and redesign my setup as many times as ffe and develope 10 yrs of parts and maybe then this motor will be on that same level.
> 
> What's great is all I need is 675 and there's a new world record. That's my goal at this point, to keep this dead engine moving forward, not taking on 1000 hp full race prepped cars. Sorry you don't have an fsi anymore I would have liked the rivalry


Issac first off lets get this out of this kids thread. I had no problem taking the FSI further but their was no point for me, i use my car to drag race in a *STREET* class. When you drag race you break parts, why use a motor that i don't have a million parts laying around for? What does it matter if your car is FSI when you are using standard fuel injectors to make your big power. Calling me out on my knowledge is way off i have had more FSI motors apart than you can only dream of, i could put one together in my sleep. :thumbup: I wouldn't consider the 1.8T's in my car and Ed's car far simpler...maybe a regular 1.8T. You wouldn't even no where to start with our setup. Do me a favor don't answer back in this kids thread please PM or email me, can you handle that?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Issac first off lets get this out of this kids thread. I had no problem taking the FSI further but their was no point for me, i use my car to drag race in a *STREET* class. When you drag race you break parts, why use a motor that i don't have a million parts laying around for? What does it matter if your car is FSI when you are using standard fuel injectors to make your big power. Calling me out on my knowledge is way off i have had more FSI motors apart than you can only dream of, i could put one together in my sleep. :thumbup: I wouldn't consider the 1.8T's in my car and Ed's car far simpler...maybe a regular 1.8T. You wouldn't even no where to start with our setup. Do me a favor don't answer back in this kids thread please PM or email me, can you handle that?


I don't care about the op or this thread. Your the one who started this not me. What dont you like your professionalism to show? You should know the difference between full standalone and an aux fuel controller. It must have sucked having revo send you all those files. If your saying that the fsi isn't as complex as that 1.8t then your nuts. It takes a lot of engineering and money to make any power on an fsi nevermind 1000. Just go back to the cave where you came from and worry about your 1.8t while we keep pushing boundaries of the fsi. If you wanted to have a fast car that has already been proven then you should have got a stock k20 turbo and run 10.0 at 140. I guess you type r wasn't fast enough.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

IMAN973 said:


> I don't care about the op or this thread. Your the one who started this not me. What dont you like your professionalism to show? You should know the difference between full standalone and an aux fuel controller. It must have sucked having revo send you all those files. If your saying that the fsi isn't as complex as that 1.8t then your nuts. It takes a lot of engineering and money to make any power on an fsi nevermind 1000. Just go back to the cave where you came from and worry about your 1.8t while we keep pushing boundaries of the fsi. If you wanted to have a fast car that has already been proven then you should have got a stock k20 turbo and run 10.0 at 140. I guess you type r wasn't fast enough.


Issac if you want to talk to me PM, email or call me. Don't ruin this kids thread any worse than it already is. As for my type r it was stolen from my work after only owning it for about a month, i didn't get a chance to do anything major to it other than a header, test pipe, catback, intake and ecu. :thumbup: Not my fault its gone.


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

IMAN973 said:


> I don't care about the op or this thread. Your the one who started this not me. What dont you like your professionalism to show? You should know the difference between full standalone and an aux fuel controller. It must have sucked having revo send you all those files. If your saying that the fsi isn't as complex as that 1.8t then your nuts. It takes a lot of engineering and money to make any power on an fsi nevermind 1000. Just go back to the cave where you came from and worry about your 1.8t while we keep pushing boundaries of the fsi. I*f you wanted to have a fast car that has already been proven then you should have got a stock k20 turbo and run 10.0 at 140*. I guess you type r wasn't fast enough.


i didn't know that k20s came stock with a turbo:screwy:


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Chief Joseph said:


> i didn't know that k20s came stock with a turbo:screwy:


When honda guys say stock motor they don't mean stock airbox and stock ecu, they mean stock internals/head.


----------

